# Friday Watch --



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Weel, about five or six minutes to go, maybe I can get in first this week!







I thought a nice and slightly different theme for the Friday watch might be your oldest watch - the one in your collection you reckon is the oldest of them.


















I think this one, the small RuhlaUMF would be the oldest of mine, either immediate pre or post war from the style and looks. Certainly it has to be around 60 years old - still keeping reasonable time! Of course if you only collect quartzes or autos or divers, you can still have one you reckon is the oldest.









Let's see them then!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great idea Mel









This would have to be my oldest









*Services Despatch Rider circa early 1920s?*










The movement is a German made un-jeweled pin-pallet, I`m not sure if the watch was made/assembled by the Services Watch Co. Leicester, or if they bought in the complete watch with the `Services` logo added to the dial.

There are versions of this watch which have `German` on the dial instead of `Foreign`, both use the same German made movement.

This leads me to believe that those marked `Foreign` may have been made earlier, using this bland description to avoid the negative reaction that `German`would probably have brought so soon after WWI.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

This is my eldest (?) but I won't wear it for long - as I have a new arrival to enjoy (haven't yet taken a snap of it, will do when there's some light)

...but here is my 1941 Hamilton


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Old huh? Well, here is my grandfather's watch, needs help but is the oldest.










Later,

William


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi

Its these two, "his n hers"

1967 for him and 1969 for her:










Thanks

deano


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive a load of late 60s watches but this is at least datable to 1969... wore it all week! Back to the Wallis Divers for xmas tho from tonight....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What Mac said.....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

This has had a lot of wear recently, maybe 90% over the past 2 weeks and again today.







.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

My oldest:-

Zenith dating to 12th May 1915










Ian


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

This one at the moment (really is the oldest in my collection):










But will swap over for this later:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

My oldest is this: a late 1950's Accurist which belonged to my Great Grandad.










However I'll be wearing this which is fast becoming a favourite and daily wearer.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

The oldest in my collection is this old Russian from 1958....










But I'm not playing because I'm giving this a run out today until Fedex arrive










Rich


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

deano42 said:


> Hi
> 
> Its these two, "his n hers"
> 
> ...


Do like the 'Hers', Deano. Mrs grey has a 7625 - 8033 from '68 or thereabouts and is very envious.









S'pose this '66 Weekdater (on the freebie Hirsch Crocograin from Mr Teatime) is about the oldest wearable.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Some beauties alraedy ! WOW! Keep them coming - aren't some of the older ones just the bees knees! easy to read even on the smaller dial sizes, clear and very presentable.









Love the Zenith, and the Accurist both!







want those, can't have them!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi All,

My oldest is this Stowa, i think from the late fifties(like me)










Have a great weekend all

paul


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Azimuth Bombardier today


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I had quite a few older than this, but all have gone to the great flipping warrior in the sky in my latest 'refresh'.

This is a 1971 Timex auto with zero - count 'em - jewels. It still runs. Just. A keeper since it was my father's.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

My fathers watch from the late 40's or early 50's. Love the second hand on this Audax.

Alasdair


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

No idea of make from late 20's.

Was a daily wearer for a while, these days an 'occasion' wearer .

Just giving it a wipe with the polishing cloth as a wedding tomorrow.

Still runs a treat, owned for nearly 25 years.

Currently wearing a G Shock dw 5000 from 1983.

D.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello!

The oldest watch in my collection is my grandmothers old Cyma form the '30. The case is 14K gold, only 14x27 mm.



















The movement is a Cyma Ref.344.a with 15 jewels.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

As promised, now switched over to this new arrival...










Not really 'old' but I'm really happy with it so wanted to show it off


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Hello!
> 
> The oldest watch in my collection is my grandmothers old Cyma form the '30. The case is 14K gold, only 14x27 mm.
> 
> ...


What a fantastic movement - love it when the movement is _right_ for the tonneau case.

My oldest is this (1960s G-P) which I so nearly put on this morning:










However, what I am wearing is this, not actually old but sort of old looking, Stowa Marine Original:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not my oldest, but it's what I'm wearing


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> As promised, now switched over to this new arrival...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cracking photo


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I saw some Stowa, so I will take this one today.

Bertrand


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

so Sunday will not be "Old Sunday"?









it can't be 2 days in a week


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

no pics today









but assure you am with watch! oldest maybe the fusee or Leeds pocket piece


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Oldest watch I have.


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I have been wearing my little 1955 "Mexa/Relide whatever it is or is pretending to be" today. Going to get the case re-chromed come the new year


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Chronostop from the late 1960's; my oldest at present


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

tertius said:


> Livius de Balzac said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!
> ...


Me too...that is a _superb_ looking movement!

Gruen Curvex for me --- 1930's / 1940's


----------



## Amphibimoose (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, and been wearing this today too, my dads first watch, just polished up the SS case with a 10,000rpm buffer and some rouge, came up beautifully. From mid 60s.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> Chronostop from the late 1960's; my oldest at present


I really like those


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have now decided to conform to the wishes of Mel, and switched to my oldest


















Seiko 6105-8000 from 1970


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Great thread...I really must commit to getting into some older watches next year. 

For me, it's this Timex Mercury from '66...










...and I'm actually wearing it today, on one of Roy's brown Two Piece Military Style Leather Straps.

(pics to follow...some day)


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

This one from 1972 for me then


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

My Grandads from 1960.










Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> This one from 1972 for me then


Very psychedelic Hip


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> Great thread...I really must commit to getting into some older watches next year.
> 
> For me, it's this Timex Mercury from '66...
> 
> ...


LESS *IS* MORE!

That is so understated and simple - does exactly what it says on the tin, no more, no less! - "What Time is it?" - "It's 26 after 9"









Methinks some of our "today" makers could learn a thing or two from this thread! Me? I'm loving it! (and I hate McDonald's)

Like the Hamilton, and the Cara and -- oh, lots of lovely pieces to-day!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wore an alpha for work.....










Now home and in keeping with the theme, have now swapped to this one....


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, whilst not wearing this one today (for risk of bashing it up), it is my oldest watch.

1920's Zenith:










This pic of the movement was taken by previous owner (James) I hope you don't mind!










Mark


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

One day I really will take a better picture, but the trusty Helvetia fits the bill today... another grandad watch


















S.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Not my oldest, but it's what I'm wearing


jeeez phil, i bought one very similar to this one yesterday, mine needs a new crystal and hands putting back on correctly...

nowhere near as nice as yours tho'....










these are probably the oldest i have....










as ever, sorry for the crappy pics









john


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Back from work, so getting more into the theme now.

Not my oldest, but one of them










Rich


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Not sure what exact date it is; but it's being worn now!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Not my oldest, but it's what I'm wearing
> ...


Hi John,

Yeah I had noticed that a Breitling else where, look forward to seeing some pics after it's had a bit of TLC


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A bit of a young whipper snapper compared with some on show today










late 60's O&W

Have a good weekend all

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

My oldest wristwatch - Elgin from 1904


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

knuteols said:


> My oldest wristwatch - Elgin from 1904


knutty

that's really nice, i have a silver cased omega somewhere that has had wire bars fitted but mine has had the dial feet removed and refitted at ninety degrees to make the dial the correct way to read from the wrist....

john...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > This one from 1972 for me then
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

RLT 18

And I've got maybe the only black dialed one with no date.

I bloody love this watch!!!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

mel said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > Great thread...I really must commit to getting into some older watches next year.
> ...


You are a very wise man, Mel. Thank you for inspiring such a fine Friday thread.


----------

